# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  بــــعــــشـــئــــــك

## الاء

http://song7.6arab.com/alama_Baacha_Ak.ram

: بعشقك :

علشان هواك بقى عندى اغلى من الحيااة
لو قلت اه بقول بدالك الف اه 
وكانك انت فى دنيتي طوق النجاة
وان قلت ابعد اخاف لبعدى يكسرك
بعشقك

نفسي تعرف قبل ما الايام تفوت
انى عشت العمر ليك من غير شروط
وان خيرونى اعيش معاك ولا اموت
ما بقتش اخاف من الموت وخايف اخسرك
بعشقك

الحياة والدنيا بعدك تسوى ايه
لو مكنتش جمب منى اعيشها ليه
ده انت لو طولت بعدك
مش هعيش فى الدنيا بعدك
مهما تعمل بيا برضه انا روحى فيك 
وان بعدت برضه انا هاجى اسال عليك
يعنى مهما حصلى منك 
مستحيل تبعدنى عنك
اه بعشقك


ازاى بقيت بعشقك معاك حتى الاهات
مبقتش امل من انتظارك بالسعات
واما بشوفك العتاب يصبح سكات
وانسى اما تيجي اسالك ايه اخرك
مش مهم تكون قريب او بعيد
ده انت حبك كل يوم عمال يزيد
وانت عارف انى مش هنساك اكيد
وانت ان نسيتنى انا اللى هاجى افكرك 
بعشقك

الحياة والدنيا بعدك تسوى ايه
لو مكنتش جمب منى اعيشها ليه
ده انت لو طولت بعدك مش هعيش فى الدنيا بعدك
مهما تعمل بيا برضه انا روحى فيك 
وان بعدت برضه انا هاجى اسال عليك
يعنى مهما حصلى منك 
مستحيل تبعدنى عنك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

يسلمووو..
حلوه

----------


## الاء

> يسلمووو..
> حلوه




العفووووو

مررسي على المرور

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور ة الاء :Icon31: 

بس لو انك حطيتي الرابط من اجل التنزيل  :SnipeR (62): 

على العموم هي رابط اخر من اجل تنزيل الاغنية  :Icon31: 

بعشئك...راغب علامه....اضغط هنا للتحميل

[align=center]راغب علامه صاحب صوت مميز  :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## الاء

تسلم خالد

----------

